# Mango/Papaya



## Relle (Apr 18, 2011)

This is a mango/papaya FO with fresh red papaya in it, no colour. I was happy how this has turned out, haven't used it yet.










Relle.


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 18, 2011)

I bet that smells great!


----------



## Relle (Apr 18, 2011)

Fantastic smell, I could have a party with all my soaps - now if you could only eat them. LOL


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 18, 2011)

They look great Relle

where did u get your mango FO , as I bought some but wasnt happy with it ??


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 18, 2011)

Love the smell of mango and your soap looks fantastic!


----------



## Finchen (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful soap, really nice and I love the color too.


----------



## Relle (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments.

Trace I got it from Natural Candle in Sydney. 
I got this idea from your papaya one so had to try it.


----------



## missmelis (Apr 18, 2011)

That color is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## ewenique (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice!  I've used mango puree in soap, but not papaya.


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 21, 2011)

LURVE my papaya and eucalyptus soap , I kept the whole bar for myself lol....


----------



## Relle (Apr 21, 2011)

Piggy   had to say that.


----------



## MizzBee (Apr 22, 2011)

That's lovely and the top is so nice!


----------



## Relle (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you, love doing the tops.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 23, 2011)

Yum, wish I could smell it.  :wink:


----------



## Relle (Apr 24, 2011)

Jenny, I wish we could smell half of all the soaps that are put on here. I know, I'll invent scratch and sniff computers.


----------



## opalgirl (Apr 24, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh that is beutiful looks decadent and creamy and dreamy as well so widh I could grab it and sniff it love the Mango and Papaya scent


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Apr 26, 2011)

Gorgeous color and I really like your textured tops.


----------



## Relle (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for your comments ladies.


----------



## Jezzy (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice soaps! I sure wish I could smell them too! I love fruity soaps!


----------



## cp chick (Apr 30, 2011)

Lovely!  I've tried a few times to make those beautiful tops, but am not having much success.  :?  I tried one tonight with a batch, but it looked much nicer before. Oh well, it's nice to see what the talented folk can do.


----------



## Relle (May 1, 2011)

As my art teacher use to say - practix, practix, practix.

He was from Taiwan and couldn't speak English but we all knew what he mean't when he said it. lol

I did Chinese water colours for 5 or more years and we had to do a full scroll painting and have it finished every week. So practix, practix, practix, I did.


----------

